# Prayer request for my wife and myself



## a34 (Jan 16, 2011)

Back in the fall we found out my wife is pregnant with twins. I would appreciate prayers for them to be born healthy and for my wife to have an easy pregnancy.  So far, so good, but a little extra prayer wouldn't hurt. 

With twins being added to the family in addition to our other 2 children, it has me thinking about a new job and what God has planned for me. I would appreciate prayers for God to help me understand his plan for me, and for a better job to help support the family. Not that we're hurting or anything, but I would like a little more cushion so to speak. :0)

Thank you very much !


----------



## messenger (Jan 16, 2011)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Sargent (Jan 16, 2011)

sent


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 17, 2011)

Congratulations on the twins! My Prayers are added as you requested. May God Bless your family!


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 17, 2011)

Prayers for healthy babies!
My advice is to keep the job you have -it's tough to find a new one,these days.God has promised to give His people what we need.


----------



## Ronnie T (Jan 17, 2011)

My prayers are added.
And you listen to Dave's advice


----------



## a34 (Jan 17, 2011)

Thank you !!!


----------



## Inthegarge (Jan 18, 2011)

Praying for your family...............................................RW


----------



## Jasper (Jan 18, 2011)

Prayers sent!


----------



## CAL (Jan 18, 2011)

My prayers for healthy babies and for wife to have an easy time.Man,what a blessing.To me twins are so special,please keep us posted and don't forget the pictures.


----------



## HawgWild23 (Jan 18, 2011)

prayer sent.


----------



## Palmetto (Jan 22, 2011)

Prayers sent, We were blessed with twin boys almost two years ago. You are in for a world of fun!


----------



## a34 (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks Ya'll. I'll post pics when they're born. Due Mid-May. A boy and a girl.


----------



## sepk (Jan 24, 2011)

I will be praying for you.  We had twins.  They were so much fun.  Unfortunately they grew up too fast.  They are now 20 and are both at UGA.  Shortly after my wife was pregnant she had to quit work and was bed rest.  We had to do it on my salary.  A couple of month later the Lord provided me with a new job and 30% salary increase.  My wife did not go back to work until many years later.  During that whole time the Lord provided for us.  We never were short and he was always on time.  Even now with both being in college he is providing for them.  He is faithful and has promised to provide.  We are a testimony of His faithfulness.


----------



## a34 (Jan 24, 2011)

I have a 24 yr. old, 13 yr. old and 10 yr. old, and now twins. We're excited, but wow, what spacing/timing.


----------



## sepk (Jan 25, 2011)

That is a good thing.  Certainly the 24 and the 13 year old can babysit and soon the 10 year old can join them.


----------



## Lorri (Jan 29, 2011)

prayers for the mother and the twins.


----------



## GOoutdoors (Jan 30, 2011)

Congratulations!  God will take care of you and your family.


----------



## a34 (Mar 10, 2011)

HI everyone, 

I wanted to update everyone and thank them for their prayers. 

The Lord has blessed me with a new job that pays much more than the one I have now. The job is a much better fit for me, and I think I will be much happier. 

Prayer works !! 

Thanks again ! 

Glory to God !


----------



## sniper22 (Mar 13, 2011)

Congratulations.. Prayers added for all.


----------



## dwhee87 (Mar 13, 2011)

Very happy to pray for something joyous to happen. So often our prayers are to help pull people or families through difficult situations. Nice to have the other end of the spectrum every now and then. Children are a blessing. They will change your whole perspective on life. May your wife's pregnancy and labor be trouble free.


----------

